# We are in the clear!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The lymph node biopsy came back negative. The cancer did not reach the lymph node and it was completely removed with the surgery.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, you can't ask for much better than that. Awesome news, really happy for you.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Yayyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh happy day! That's wonderful news!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I am SO HAPPY for you!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh this is excellent news. Absolutely wonderful! Yay Aspen! 

You should probably post some more pictures of him now.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is great news!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful news! I am so happy for you and Aspen! :0)


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Wonderful news. Thank God. xxxxx


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

great news,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now THERE is a sigh of relief....whew.  you can do the happy dance now.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

So glad to hear that and I am very happy for you both.:thumb:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

WAHOOOOOO! That is great news! Thanks for keeping us all updated :thumb:


----------

